# hanging from meat hooks



## davinizi (Mar 9, 2016)

aka suspension :

Meet the People Who Ritualistically Suspend Bodies From Hooks

I remember having seen another docu on this subject where people hang themselves on meat hooks because it gives a certain high and this one guy said he feels a lot stronger, more confident as a person since doing it, when he used to be quite anxious. I can imagine this either be a cure or a cause/worsening of DP though, depending on how you experience it. I guess a less extreme way of potentially "shocking" yourself into your body again, is the cold shower method, so I guess I'm gonna try that first lol.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

I've heard some odd suggestions over the years


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Autonomic Space Monkey said:


> I joked with a mate once that I should see a Mistress & get her to beat the crap out of me to see if it helps!
> 
> :lol:


haha good thinking


----------



## Xerei (Feb 17, 2010)

Actually, pain can do a lot of funny things.

I remember going to the dentist once many years ago (back when I suffered with DP), and I had to drill a tooth.

Long story short; I hadn't seen the dentist for years, I had cracked a tooth twice, so had just a little bit of tooth left. I managed to convince the dentist to drill and fill instead of extract or root canal treatment. Seeing as I was very anxious, I didn't want the dentist to give me any anesthetics, even though the dentist started pleading when he hit a nerve with the drill, and blood came out of the tooth. It hurt like hell, but I said "no, just keep drilling, fuck it!".

Anyway, he kept drilling, and the pain was close to unbearable as he drilled through the nerve. I could hardly sit still, but suddenly, all randomly, the pain stopped bothering me, and my vision got weird, like I couldn't focus on anything, and the light seemed gray. After a couple of seconds I managed to "snap out of it", and found I was much more relaxed (although dizzy), and felt less pain. I guess that could be described as a weird "high", but the pain required to get there may or may not be worth it for most.

I don't think BDSM is any good OR bad for people with DP (or without), but I'd love to see a mistress myself.


----------



## davinizi (Mar 9, 2016)

Autonomic Space Monkey said:


> I remember you posting about this before here; http://www.dpselfhelp.com/forum/index.php?/topic/51892-the-shock-theory/page-2
> 
> I've always wondered if some elements of BDSM would ground a person with DP/DR. I joked with a mate once that I should see a Mistress & get her to beat the crap out of me to see if it helps!
> 
> :lol:


Ah, I was already wondering if I had posted about it before or not. Suspension has nothing to do with BDSM though. They are going for the high, a type of drug your brain produces when in extreme pain. It's supposed to be transcendal I guess.


----------



## Phantasm (Jul 16, 2017)

I certainly remember the scene from the movie A Man Called Horse where it was a tribal initiation ceremony.


----------



## Chicane (Oct 8, 2015)

I watched Hellraiser again the other week, but it didn't do much for me. Maybe I'm doing it wrong.


----------

